# Training using chokers - good or not?



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

I took bubbles to training and the trainer there uses a choker to train dogs..even little dogs. I'm a bit concerned that it might damage his trachea. anyone used chokers to train ur furbabies?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I would not be comfortable using such a collar on either of mine - could you ask the trainer for an alternative method? I do believe their is HUGE potential for trachea damage using a choker - the word alone sends a shiver through me!

Edited to add: I have booked Bark Busters to come for some training (mostly Dakota's bossy-butt attitude, barking & pulling on the lead) - anyways, when I spoke with the trainer the other night, she mentioned a collar that they use - I said I wasn't really wanting to use a collar as I've heard that it can cause trachea damage to these little ones .... Our session is next Sunday, so I will keep an open mind until I actually SEE what she has in mind - but in the mean time, thanks for starting this thread, because if there is anyone out there who can point me in the right direction to some 'facts' on this, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Absolutely Not!!!! Never ever use a choker on a small dog!! It can cause severe tracheal damage!!

I have used chokers but only with bigger strong willed dogs. And you have to know how to properly use them. If you use them properly you are not choking the dog at all. They aren't even really called choker collars, they are training collars but so many people use them incorrectly that they end up choking the dog hence the name choker collar. 

If this trainer uses choker collars, even on small dogs, I would find another trainer, they obviously don't know much about training and would make me question their techniques.







With positive reinforcement you can train him just as well if not better. There is no need to use a choker on a maltese or any small breed for that matter!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

No, no, no!! Use a harness only... they can definitely be trained without yanking on their necks.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

no, not a good idea in my opinion... this breed already has a delicate trachea as it is....


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

NO CHOKERS!!! Maltese are easy to train with positive methods. Find a healthy treat that they will go crazy for and you can train them on your own.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My trainer used a choker twice on Mia the first time I was scared poopless (pun intended) the second time she did so well he didn't have to use it again. If you use one it should be used by a professional. I would never use one on them (even though he trained me how to use it) and the trainer used it up high on the neck. I just don't feel comfortable doing it......I say better safe than sorry. (I also wouldn't use it if they are pullers....thank God Mia never pulls on he leash).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Never use a choker collar on a Maltese. Don't even walk them with a collar - use a harness, it's much safer.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Maltese have such delicate tracheas that even walking with a collar can be dangerous... using a 'choke-method" is not a good idea in my opinion. . I know the 'placement' on the neck makes a difference and using a 'lead" type 'noose' is considered Ok .... just not a comfortable method to me.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

You just have to refuse to do that, period. Just because he's a trainer doesn't mean he knows everything, he obviously doesn't if he wants to put a choker on a small dog. When Perri went to obedience, the guy suggested putting a pinch collar on Perri for some obscure minor reason I can't even remember. I just said nope, not happening. This guy wasn't a good trainer at all, Perri already knew everything and I was just there for socialization, but if I needed the training I would have left and found someone else. So if you're actually in this class for training, you might want to look into a different trainer. I think that people who use those are more into the "old school" training methods (like mine was) and not very helpful.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. I've stopped walking tchelsi using any collar...it's a harness for her from here on out. I should never have used a collar (for which to attach a leash). Collars for *fashion*...now that's another story!


----------



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

crapp...i knew it wasnt very ideal but i didnt know everyones so against it!
ive repeatedly asked the trainer if it was ok for bubbles and he said yes. what should i say? because i dont want to be disrespectful or rude to him...but i really feel uncomfortable watching bubbles being 'choked'.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I assume you are paying good money for this training? If that's the case, then you can just ask for an alternative method - a trainer should be able to work with that. It's your pet, you're the boss, you get to decide what you will & wont do. I would tell the trainer you are not comfortable using that collar, so could he please teach you a method using a harness.

Also, I am planning on doing some research to try & find some facts on using collars on this small breed - I want to be armed with some facts if our trainer tries to tell me that we MUST use a collar - afterall, I'm the one paying for the training - the trainer should be able to work with that, or I wont be handing over any cash!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> crapp...i knew it wasnt very ideal but i didnt know everyones so against it!
> ive repeatedly asked the trainer if it was ok for bubbles and he said yes. what should i say? because i dont want to be disrespectful or rude to him...but i really feel uncomfortable watching bubbles being 'choked'.[/B]


It's your dog and your money.... don't worry about being disrepectful... he is the one who should worry about being disrespectful to you. It's up to you to protect your Malt. Just tell him you prefer to use a harness rather than a collar. If he has a problem with that, please find another trainer.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I found this:

Choke Collar 
Cons: 
1. Almost all the time this collar is used, it is being used improperly. The correction from this collar should be in the sound the links make, not in the choking. If used properly, it should not choke the dog. 
2. All pressure is on the front of the neck which can cause trachea damage or collapse. 
3. Used in punishment based training which Collins Canine does not employ. 

here .... I'll continue to look for more ...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I used Bark Busters and they never said anything about using a collar. Everything they did was non physical. They were actually here yesterday for our second training session. I was very pleased with all the training. Snowball is responding great. Yesterday we did work on getting him to leave a dropped tissue and getting him to not rush and bark at the door when someone rings the bell. I love this method it fit's in perfectly with my thinking. The couple that are working with us actually have a Maltese so they know the breed well.

Stephanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Choke Collar on a Dog Breed Dog? Is that trainer for real?









Gentle Leader is what we used for Sir Micro.



http://www.gentleleader.com/pages.cfm?id=13



Choke collar... OH my gosh! I just can't believe that!









Melanie


----------

